# Buying a bike under $1,000 (29er) What brand is the best, where should I buy, size?



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a lot of questions as you can see, so I hope you do not mind. 

I am looking at buying a bike and I was looking at the Access brand at Performance Bike but before I bought I realized that I know nothing about the Access brand or what I'm looking for to begin with.

I DO know that I want a 29er mountain bike because I've heard good things about them and I live here in Arizona and feel it would be a great fit.

But, what brand do you guys recommend? I'm looking to spend in the $600 - $800 bracket and want to get a good bike for the price. How do Specialized, Redline, Access, all compare? And if there is any other brand worth mentioning, please let me know.

I've been to a couple bike shops (Global Bikes and Performance Bicycle) and I feel overwhelmed with the choices.

Also, I am 5'11" and I have no idea what size fits me. Would it be 17" or 19"? I tried a 19" today and still wasn't sure how I felt about it, especially since I have no tried the 17" anyway which I plan on doing soon to get a base comparison.

Thanks for the help and its good to be here!

Ryan


----------



## mtbtacolover (Dec 29, 2010)

check out the trek marlin if you can, its in your price range and it felt pretty good when i test rode it(im 5'11" also and tried the 19")


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

I just got a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er (for Father's Day) and I love the darn thing. The bike fits me well and I feel very comfortable riding it. We have very rooty trails around here and the 29 is significantly smoother over the roots than my old 26 bike. It has supposedly low-end components but so far they're working fine for me.

I'm 6'-1" and I got a 17.5 inch frame. I have short legs for my height though (30" inseam). You really have to try the bike to see if it fits, you can't just go by height. You have to make sure you've got crotch clearance when you stand over the bike. I'm kind of tight even with my 17.5 frame. If I went smaller though, I'd have seat to pedal length issues. Like I said though, I like how this bike fits me.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gary fisher, and cannondale has some great geometry and within your price range as well.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Access is a house brand, I believe. That can be a good way to stretch a buck, and it looks like the Access XCL 9.5 is a pretty good value - while the Dart 3 is not the best-regarded suspension fork in the world and the BB5 brakes aren't great, you're at least at the bottom of some real brands' lines instead of in no-name territory.

I admire Redline for making the D 440 a rigid bike. Unlike many in that price bracket, it doesn't have a garbage suspension fork. I don't have saddle time on the Dart to know if I'd like that or a rigid better, but I do have some saddle time on some off-brand forks, and would choose a rigid over those. Looks like the D 600 is in your max. price range, if not your preferred price range, with a spec. that competes with the Access.


----------



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys for the help and your suggested have really opened my mind.

I did try the Access 19" today and it felt a little too big (my arms were completely extended with no bend at the elbows) but I still liked it though. I am going to try a 17" before I settle for the 19" first.

Right now, it's between the Access and Specialized. I do like Gary Fischer too, but it is right at the $1,000 range and I prefer to be more near the $600 - $700.

I will keep looking but right now, that Access is the best deal and it ends tonight.  Too bad I was turned down for the 6 months no interest because I have absolutely no credit history.


----------



## Heavy Fluid (Mar 31, 2011)

mhix01 said:


> I just got a Specialized Hardrock Sport Disc 29er (for Father's Day) and I love the darn thing. The bike fits me well and I feel very comfortable riding it. We have very rooty trails around here and the 29 is significantly smoother over the roots than my old 26 bike. It has supposedly low-end components but so far they're working fine for me.
> 
> I'm 6'-1" and I got a 17.5 inch frame. I have short legs for my height though (30" inseam). You really have to try the bike to see if it fits, you can't just go by height. *You have to make sure you've got crotch clearance when you stand over the bike.* I'm kind of tight even with my 17.5 frame. If I went smaller though, I'd have seat to pedal length issues. Like I said though, I like how this bike fits me.


This is a myth, and a false one at that. I don't know about anyone else, but I do not stand over my bike. I ride it, or I am off of it. I do not stand over it.

I had a 2010 model of this same bike, and I am 6'0 with a 30" inseam. I opted for the 19" frame, and it was a tad too big. I needed an 18" version, as the 17.5" was too small. As for low end components, the only issue I had was with the brakes, and that was solved by an upgrade to some Juicy Elixr 3's. I did find that I had to do frequent adjustments to the shifting to keep it smooth, but never had drivetrain issues.


----------



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

By the way, what do you guys think about Trek? I found this one that seems like a good price, but I'm looking for opinions on it:

trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/29er_sport/marlin/


----------



## Eric Z (Sep 28, 2008)

ComposerRyan said:


> By the way, what do you guys think about Trek? I found this one that seems like a good price, but I'm looking for opinions on it:
> 
> trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/29er_sport/marlin/


it's a nice, affordable entry level bike. give it a ride and try both the 17.5" and 19" to see which bike feels better.

good idea to try as many as possible and see which you like best.

ez


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

Look for 2011 blowouts in Sept/Oct for the best deals. Need to ride the bike to get feel for sizing. You can go to the manufacturers site for a general height / size recommendation.


----------



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks guys. I'm looking at buying one near Aug/Sept so I will also be sure to keep my eyes peeled for deals.  I almost bought the Access, but I'm glad I did not because of all of the choices out there and I want to make the right decision anyway. Right now, I'm leaning towards that Trek.


----------



## epwildcat (Jun 27, 2011)

There are some decent bikes on a couple if the direct buy websites.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Performance sales are b.s., they will run that same offer in a few weeks to a month, so don't sweat it


----------



## mhix01 (Apr 26, 2011)

> _You have to make sure you've got crotch clearance when you stand over the bike_.
> 
> This is a myth, and a false one at that.


I respectfully disagree. I end up straddling my frame several times on a ride - especially on new trails. Going up a hill and finding I'm not going to make it peddling I hop down to keep from tipping. Then I get off and walk but that initial hop down for stability always ends up with my crotchal area on top of the bar. I feel that clearance is important here.


----------



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

What do you guys think of Gary Fisher bikes? I ask because Gary Fisher and Trek are now offering the "Gary Fisher" collection. Is he reputable? Are his bikes noteworthy in the mountain bike world? His bikes look great and they seem marketed and accepted well (by the advertisements I see of course). But I want to get some opinions from REAL mountain bikers out here and not just base my opinion on the ads I see...


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Gary Fisher used to be an independent manufacturer. He and another guy made some of the first purpose-built mountain bikes. Trek bought Gary Fisher's company at some point (and some would say they bought the man too, but I've never met him.) Trek has a thing for buying smaller companies - Lemond, Bontrager and Klein are other acquisitions I know of. They let Fisher operate fairly independently for a long time - they were almost in competition, really, although Trek dealers could do Fisher warranty service.

I'm not sure why Trek decided to make Fisher a "collection" instead of keeping it a semi-independent label. I'd speculate that it's because Trek didn't get on board with 29ers for a long time, and Fisher started having them pretty quickly, which is not really out of character for Trek, which has tended to be pretty conservative about the bikes offered under their own label IMO. I don't know if 29ers are outselling 26" mountain bikes in the US, but they're certainly a huge chunk of the market by now. People who want a Trek 29er are now talking about Trek Cobias and Trek X-Cals, which still sounds totally weird to me. People who want a Fisher mostly already knew that Fisher was part of Trek, so they're probably still willing to buy a Trek "Gary Fisher Collection" whatever.

Gary Fisher bikes tend to run a little long in the top tube and ship with a fork with less offset than standard and a shorter stem. Supposedly, this makes them handle better. Try one and see if you agree - there's no wrong answer here, objectively, but some people find they develop a pretty strong opinion one way or the other.


----------



## ComposerRyan (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks for the detailed explanation.  I was confused at first with the whole Gary Fisher + Trek thing but you summed it up quite well. It sounds like definitely an option for me and I'm still leaning towards this one: trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/29er_sport/marlin/

I'm thinking about getting the green one because I just think it looks faster than the gray!


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

Gary fisher was one of the guys who really kicked off mountain biking and was always and innovator, I believe trek bought him out for this, hence you would find fisher bikes in trek stores


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

ComposerRyan said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation.  I was confused at first with the whole Gary Fisher + Trek thing but you summed it up quite well. It sounds like definitely an option for me and I'm still leaning towards this one: trekbikes.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/sport/29er_sport/marlin/
> 
> I'm thinking about getting the green one because I just think it looks faster than the gray!


You sound like you're really liking the Trek/GF so I would suggest that you go for it. You absolutely can't go wrong with that bike. I would point out that the more you spend up front on a bike that the longer the parts will last and the better they will work through their lifespan. So spending up to your limit will be a worthwhile purchase assuming you have the money to spend.

I hate to throw a wrench into things, but have you rode any 26" bikes? Personally I've never really been a fan of 29'ers, they're fast when they get rolling but they don't feel as comfortable in technical terrain. We have a lot of switchbacks around here and the 29'ers make those a bit of a chore with the long wheelbase and tall seating. But it's really personal preference, most would probably argue that the few tough spots are worth sticking out because of the ride characteristics when the trail gets straightened out a bit. Suffice to say it depends on you and your trails, so do some research on your trail systems and what local riders are riding. If it turns out that your local trails are armor on rock gardens then you might not want a 29'er, but if your local trails are flowing singletrack ribbons for miles then a 29'er just might be the best ticket out there.


----------



## godspeeder (Jun 27, 2011)

Great post and advice guys.


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm a big fan of my 2010 Access 9.7 29er -- picked it up two weeks ago for just $900. I took it out for 21 miles yesterday, including a full loop on a local MTB single-track race course (intermediate), and it held up great! 

IMO, the stock upgrades over the 9.5 are well worth the extra $ -- Tora shocks, better Elixers, improved wheelset (I think?), and SRAM x7 components.

The only upgrades I've made are a switch to platform pedals (Wellgo mg-1's from eBay = lightweight amazing grip with hiking shoes!), a WTB Rocket V saddle, and Oury lock-on grips. I also plan to get a shorter stem soon and possibly a lighter set of low-rise bars with a little more sweep (arms are extended just a hair too much) -- the 12 degree sweep on the Syntace Vector AM 31.8 Carbon is tempting me...IF I can even find a set in the US! lol

After a 13-year hiatus from the sport, it's awesome to be back in the saddle... Lovin' it!


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

mtbtacolover said:


> check out the trek marlin if you can, its in your price range and it felt pretty good when i test rode it(im 5'11" also and tried the 19")


i just bought the trek gf marlin 29er sport disc for $639 about 4 months ago and i love it, im 5'11" also but i went with the size 17 and fits me great. it was my first mountain bike and it got me hooked on the sport, i have since upgraded to a full suspension bike because of spine issues, broke it in 8 places in iraq in 05, i still ride the marlin all the time though.


----------



## crazy03 (Mar 15, 2011)

ComposerRyan said:


> What do you guys think of Gary Fisher bikes? I ask because Gary Fisher and Trek are now offering the "Gary Fisher" collection. Is he reputable? Are his bikes noteworthy in the mountain bike world? His bikes look great and they seem marketed and accepted well (by the advertisements I see of course). But I want to get some opinions from REAL mountain bikers out here and not just base my opinion on the ads I see...


the trek marlin is part of the gary fisher collection


----------



## Britishnate (Nov 23, 2010)

Go check out Trek West Phoenix if you are interested in the Trek or Gary Fisher Bikes, they are some cool guys in there and very helpful. Its at dysart and mcdowell.


----------



## Skullfrog479 (Jun 27, 2011)

There's also the Kona Mahuna. I'm not sure how anyone feels about their bikes. It was suggested to me to try one out over the Fire Mountain 26. It looks nice, and I've seen it in stores, but it's about 175 out of my price range. I believe it was 800-900 something. From what I've seen of the Konas is that they seem to take a little more pride in their bikes, the welds all look a lot cleaner than those on the Giants at the store I was looking at. It's their only sub 1k 29er.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Have a look here if you have not already I like this place for bang for the buck.
http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/29er_bikes.htm


----------



## Wahoo1999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Trek/Gary Fisher Wahoo G2 is selling for $629.00 at two of my LBS's, Redline D660 has a solid component package and is selling for about $850.00

Top mountain bikes under $1000

http://www.bikeradar.com/gear/article/best-mountain-bikes-under-1000-30433/


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

jpeters said:


> Have a look here if you have not already I like this place for bang for the buck. bikesdirect.com


I hate to say it. I have a Windsor Cliff 29er with a hairline crack on the rear triangle to seatpost weld and I have been getting ignored by the warranty department. They won't even return emails.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

^^^
How long ago did you pay for it?


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> ^^^
> How long ago did you pay for it?


I've had it for two seasons


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Well, they say the frame's warrantied for life. The bikesdirect guy watches this site fairly actively, so you might get a little more traction PMing him, or via the Motobecane forum.

Sucks that they're not handling this, assuming you emailed a little while ago. Good luck.


----------



## Jrsummit (May 17, 2009)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Well, they say the frame's warrantied for life. The bikesdirect guy watches this site fairly actively, so you might get a little more traction PMing him, or via the Motobecane forum.
> 
> Sucks that they're not handling this, assuming you emailed a little while ago. Good luck.


Thanks. I know the BD guy is here a lot. I have a low post count but have been using this site for a long time. I don't want to have to PM him or have to use this site to get my frame warrantied. As you said it is a lifetime warranty, and I expect the company to stand behind it and actually CONTACT me in a timely manner. Jury is still out (sort of).

There is a lot of BD hate, and BD love on this site but not much middle ground.

Once my post count is high enough to start a thread in the 29er forum, and I am able to post pictures, I will start a thread detailing the process and the customer service. I will try my best to paint an accurate picture. In all honestly I loved the bike, and have spent considerable time on it. I have upgraded it to suit my needs.

In the meantime I bought a nice old stumpjumper last night and finished cleaning an rebuilding it today. It will be my go to until this is sorted out. I have my fingers crossed that everything works out well.


----------



## michaelscott (May 23, 2011)

I had a similar debate with my first 29er. I ended up finding a GT Karakorma 1.0 for $660. I love the bike and it turns heads when I am riding.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Jrsummit said:


> I hate to say it. I have a Windsor Cliff 29er with a hairline crack on the rear triangle to seatpost weld and I have been getting ignored by the warranty department. They won't even return emails.


Just give them a call they may not have got the mail because of spam filters.


----------



## DiRt DeViL (Dec 24, 2003)

Check out the Talon 1, got mine for under a grand and the parts spec is good when compared to similarly priced bikes.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

jpeters said:


> They all look good but the parts are weak. The forks are not good but if I had to choose it would be the Jamis


At this range, the quality of parts won't make enough of a difference that a rider will notice. Possibly the only difference that they'll really notice is the quality of the brakes.

I think what ever the Op chooses as is entry level bike should be good enough because like most of us here, eventually he'll want to upgrade parts or replace the bike completely which is when the actual critical decisions will need to be made.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

captainjoon said:


> At this range, the quality of parts won't make enough of a difference that a rider will notice. Possibly the only difference that they'll really notice is the quality of the brakes.
> 
> I think what ever the Op chooses as is entry level bike should be good enough because like most of us here, eventually he'll want to upgrade parts or replace the bike completely which is when the actual critical decisions will need to be made.


Yes very true :thumbsup:


----------



## generic1 (Jun 30, 2011)

So would it be better to get a specialized rockhopper with bare bones component for 750 or get a Raliegh mojave 29er with better components for 650. Is it worth paying more for a name brand?


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

generic1 said:


> So would it be better to get a specialized rockhopper with bare bones component for 750 or get a Raliegh mojave 29er with better components for 650. Is it worth paying more for a name brand?


I would say...check out the reviews on both bikes if there are any, check them both out at your LBS if they have any, and buy what you really want. At the entry level price point, the quality difference of the components will be marginal at best.

There are bunch of good advices on this site but usually the buyer has at least a small idea of what he wants and pretty much anything you buy that feels right to you is good enough as long as you avoid the really horrid bikes like Next, Roadmaster, Triax and some department store Mongoose and Giant.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

generic1 said:


> So would it be better to get a specialized rockhopper with bare bones component for 750 or get a Raliegh mojave 29er with better components for 650. Is it worth paying more for a name brand?


It comes down more to what bike you prefer to ride and what fits you best. It's not worth getting a bigger name brand if the bike doesn't feel right. On the other hand, the bigger brand might be able to offer a better warranty or better support of parts. Might want to check things out if you really can't decide.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Big brands like Specialized trickle down some of their new technology to their entry-level hardtails. It takes some time, though. Today's Hardrock is probably comparable to a Rockhopper six or seven years ago. A brand that suddenly crops up with a full line of mountain bikes is probably using older, existing designs for their lower-level frames. Is that a problem? Maybe a few grams of one. Hardtails haven't changed much in a long time.

I'd be confident in the purchase of a Raleigh if I tried it against a Specialized and liked the Raleigh better. Good fit is a more important performance characteristic than a little more hydroforming.


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

I just bought a 2012 Trek Wahoo 29er and its pretty sweet so far. Its part of the gary fisher collection as well. I rode a little bit off road and it handles just fine to me, and it rolls awesome on pavement (i will be using it to commute a lot)
I rode it and the Felt Nine and ended up going with the trek. The Felt was a nice bike for sure, but it was $80 more and really the only thing i liked a bit more was the lockout feature and i probably would never use it. There were also no Felts in my size in stock where as trek had them ready to go. The Wahoo is a very sexy looking bike too. I went with the 15.5 frame and im maybe 5'8-5'9 and only 135 lbs. My friend bought a cheaper 3 series trek today as well and its a 26" wheel and i rode his a bit today too. The differences werent extreme but anything that was different was in favor of the 29" in my opinion. Quick switchbacks on pavement felt different but doable in both bikes.

If i had extra money i wouldnt have minded getting something a bit higher end but there is always just a little bit more you can choose to spend. The marlin looks like a good idea for your price range but if you want to save a bit for possible upgrades later on then the Wahoo might be better for you.


----------



## manudt1 (Feb 22, 2009)

If you can go a little more look for 2011 Kona Kahuna at a discounted price at a LBS. I have it and it rides great. Seen some on sale at around $900-950.


----------



## 6SpeedTA95 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cannondale Trail SL2 29er can be had for less than 1k.


----------



## 115teve0 (Jul 4, 2011)

great thread.


----------



## Wahoo1999 (Jun 20, 2011)

Redline D600


----------



## five5 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good stuff, I'm looking for a similar bike myself...


----------



## manudt1 (Feb 22, 2009)

delete


----------

